# TrackMate / Laptimer 2000 ?



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm currently running Laptimer 2000 with optical sensors. My friend has a copy of Trackmate and I was wondering if I install that program into my PC, will it work with my sensors without the Trackmate junction box?


----------



## Slot-Rev (Mar 2, 2011)

You need the trackmate interface to make it work. you can buy it separate on thier website.If you have the sensors wired etc. That should be all you need.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Might work with Trakmate for DOS. Assuming you have a copy of DOS. For the windows version of Trakmate you need the interface board.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks. I was hoping I didnt need the board .


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where can you get the Trackmate for DOS?


----------

